# cutouts- free, or who pays to repair



## mobe_45 (Mar 14, 2015)

When you do a cutout, do you charge for the cutout? If you do, is that to cover the repair of the building, or does the owner pay for the repair and pay you to take the bees out?
What is customary on a cutout? Beekeeper fixes damage, owner fixes damage, beekeeper gets paid, beekeeper does it free.
I'm in north central Iowa, so what is "normal" for this area is best, but I would like to know from all who do cutouts.
I have yet to do one, so knowledge is best first.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

Depends on how bad you want the bees. The re -construction costs are the home owners responsibility or if that's the work you do it could be part of the proposal. Ie: I'll charge x amount to remove and replace ect. I did a cut out for a friends grandma and ended up reparing and painting stuff that had nothing to do with bees! Lol! Always cover your end before starting. Many people you'll find will call an exterminator before they will pay for repairs and there are Allways ways to do trap outs if the situation allows. Hope this is a start. Have fun!


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

This is where contracts are super important.

I don't do cutouts in large part because I don't like the thought of doing damage to someone's dwelling. I don't have the skills tto patch everything up when I'm done removing the bees.

If you do cutouts, you need to talk with the building owner before hand to discuss who will be responsible for repairing the building post bee removal and making sure the area is bee tight.

Some folks around here charge for cutouts and maintain insurance policies for doing so. Some people view cut outs as a public service and don't charge. When I refer it is almost always to someone who 1) I think will do a good job and 2) has insurance.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

A couple other things to remind people if they are considering getting a pest control service (I have quite a few years of pest control experience)

- Some companies won't kill honey bees unless they pose a danger to people
- If they will exterminate the bees they will absolutly have to still remove the comb from the hive or they will have other bees move in, mice/rats will take up residence there or if there is a lot of honey it can run out of the comb and they will have a huge mess.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Depends on the location of the cut out. If it's in a barn or easy to get a location (wall, under a bay window, 1st floor soffit) I normally charge $400 and this covers 4 hours of work. Beyond that I'm charging $50 per hour. 2 story house, I charge the customer for renting a skylift. Around the homes electrical hook up? Nope, it's above my expertise and I'm not touching it.

I say up front that I don't do repairs. But I explain I I'll be working on it as if it were my own home so I'm not cutting exploratory holes. Most importantly I'm not afraid to walk away or pass on to more qualified beekeepers cut outs that are above my comfort zone. 

I just lost a trap out that I quoted for $300. It took 15 minutes to get to the location and I'll visit the location a minimum of 6 times. That's 3 hours of total drive time not including the experience, equipment, and time to do an effective trap out (I don't charge if I can't get them). Considering I'm not getting the trap out hives genetics I'm basically growing a large off site nuc. If I want a large nuc I can save myself a huge amount of time and effort and work up a few in my own apiary.


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm a contractor and have done one cutout. I just wanted the bees and experience, so I did the cutout for free, but charged for my time and materials to repair the area.
It took 7 hours to do the cutout. 3 for the repair. In the future I would charge for removal, but maybe at a reduced rate. Or maybe just charge for the structural work..


In CA anyways, you need to be a licenced contractor to do more than $500 worth of work to someone's house. 

If you aren't a licenced and insured builder, or at least Very a experienced carpenter.. you shouldn't be cutting into, and especially rebuilding, homes. A million things can go wrong, like a misplaced nail or screw flooding the house, or a nail nicking a wire and causing a fire two weeks after your gone.. Only saying this because I've seen the amature cutouts on YouTube. It's horrific.

If you aren't a builder, the best deal for all would be to work with one. Let them do the structural work, you do the bee removal, everyone should get paid for their expertise. That's only fair.

If you are a builder then you have an advantage over the other guys. Sell it, and get paid.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

First off, you are providing a service. A rather unique service at that. On very rare occassions I will do a removal for free labor. I still charge for fuel and materials.
I charge for the removal and repairs. Most removals with repairs run about 4-5 hours. I am a builder/remodeler first, beekeeper second, so I can do the repairs and am licensed and insured to do so. 
Yes, I have walked away from a few that insisted that my cost were "outrageous" to remove and repair. Those few called back AFTER it was botched by another well intentioned but not qualified beekeeper or pest control company that "killed" the bees and now have honey dripping down their walls. 
Most often, they paid more than it would have cost if we did it in the first place. Funny thing was they never say a word when they write the check except to say thank you.
IF they are still on the fence about paying for the removal, explain to them that you will be working for 8 hours (including prep and final clean up once back home). Ask them if they would be ok with not getting paid for working eight hours. Once in that perspective they will award the removal to you.


----------



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm a rookie beekeeper. I am going tomorrow to look at a possible cutout in a barn. I told the owner that I will remove the bees, and do as little damage as possible, but I am not a carpenter, and he would have to do the repair work. I will be glad to help him, but he is responsible for it. The owner wants the bees gone, but he doesn't want them exterminated.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

"Normal" is what you make it. As pointed out, if you don't have the "skills, insurance, &/or license", it is best to walk away. If it is within my ability, I give an estimate based upon exactly what the homeowners want me to do. Sometimes that includes the repair and a one year guarantee that bees will not return to that location. If the repair is not done right, or all of the comb is not removed, it is almost a guarantee that bees will return to the same location. My days of doing them for free are long gone, with a few exceptions. To many other things to do in the apiary for free labor & bees, which may not make the relocation process. And l haven't even began to write about dishonest homeowners who don't fully disclose how long they have been in their structure or how they have been trying to kill them with chemicals for months.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>When you do a cutout, do you charge for the cutout?

Yes.

> If you do, is that to cover the repair of the building, or does the owner pay for the repair and pay you to take the bees out?

The owner does. Unless you are a licensed contractor, I would never agree to do the repairs nor pay for them. If you are a licensed contractor than adjust the costs accordingly.

>What is customary on a cutout? Beekeeper fixes damage, owner fixes damage, beekeeper gets paid, beekeeper does it free.

Beekeeper gets paid. Owner fixes damage.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

I do free removals when they are down the street and 20 minutes or less. If I have to drive more than 20 minutes a minimum of $100. Let people know up front that it is not free. 

I did removals for free when I first started--- and will also add-- had no idea what I was doing.

No I do removals, Charge, and pretty much end up with all the bees. Follow a local guy with experience would be my advice.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Like several have said, in many areas it is illegal to do contractor type repairs for work over $500.00 without a contractor's license, and here I think if the cost is over 2K you have to have a building permit from the city. Or so I was told.


----------



## Spel Ling Bee (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm looking to do a cut out next week. I made agreement with owner I get the bees he pays for and does the repairs himself. I told him I'd do as little damage as possible and clean up my mess.


----------



## Earthboy (May 16, 2007)

Spel Ling Bee said:


> I'm looking to do a cut out next week. I made agreement with owner I get the bees he pays for and does the repairs himself. I told him I'd do as little damage as possible and clean up my mess.


Yes, I do charge. My time is valuable not to be wasted for a volunteer work except for a bee-removal in a church, for which I have never charged.

People often want to fool me by saying whether I want "free bees." I say, Yes I do. Then they start talking about their walled bees. I then ask them, "Why did you put 'free bees' inside your wall--if they are really free?" Of course, they do not want to pay; in such case, I refuse my service, as I have enough bees to take care of. As you can see in the following url, I have done more than my share of rescuing and relocating feral bees over my long beekeeping and bee-saving career:

https://www.facebook.com/YSKHoney

I always ask my customers to sign a written contract that spells out that my job is to remove the colony, and not the reconstruction of the minimal damage I might incur. Over the years, I have developed my own itemized charges, as well. In the contract, I also specify I am an independent contractor, thus freeing my clients from any injury I may sustain.

There are jobs that are just impossible, and in such case, I tell my clients so, as well. On such rare occasions, I might recommend an exterminator as there may be no option due to so many impossible variables.

Earthboy


----------

